# Selbu mittens



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Has anyone done these? I am totally love with them. I have to stop and go to Youtube quite often for questions on technique. But that's all the process of learning and I love it. 

However, the patterns pretty much all say that you make them larger by using larger needles. I have large hands. I found that the lager needles stretched out the pattern too much. Does that make sense? Larger needles make more gaps and I don't have a tight mitten, even with the floats on the back. The design doesn't seem together like I want it and how it has come out on other fair isle type projects. 

I think I'll go ahead a make a pair following the pattern exactly, for the learning process. How can I make them larger and yet keep them tight? A traditional selbu mitten has dark stitches that outline the pattern on the sides. Could I add extra stitches after and before that line or widen the line? Would that increase it? 

I am trying these due to their being the simplest pattern I could find and the complete instructions are included. Many patterns are just the color pattern to knit. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/norwegian-mittens-for-mimi


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can you post a picture Callie? I can't imagine the design being that distorted by changing needles size. What size did you use? What yarn are you using? Size? Could you use a larger yarn?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchie,
I used size 7 needles - the pattern recommends a 5-6. The yarn is supposed to be worsted weight. I bought it from an online yarn shop and dyed it myself. It's a bit thinner than I'd call worsted, but then, I generally get weight/size wrong. More a heavy sport weight. So yes, I could change the yarn. I started over using size 6's last night and it's working pretty well- the usual fair isle tension issues a beginner experiences. I was trying to find a pattern for a 'large' hand, but all the free ones said increase the needle size to make them larger. The stitches are not as close together as I'd like them, so they'll be warmer, but they do seem to fit on my hand. 

I can't paste the picture from Ravelry for some reason. I have one mitten almost half done. If I can get it done today, I'll post it. I had knee surgery on Wed so I'm pretty much stuck in my chair. Which is good for knitting.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The pattern calls for DK weight. This would probably be a light worsted. Use a heavy worsted and check your gauge for proper needle size. Then, follow the directions, I'm sure it will work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I did a quick search for stranded mittens for men in the yarn sizes you may have, it came up with lots of nice choices. This may be the way to go for big hands. Her is a link to the search. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sea...pa=stranded&sort=best&weight=sport|dk|worsted


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's what I was doing. The size 6's worked just fine. One is a bit smaller than the other, mostly due to my working with the tension. And I boofed a part on the thumb...but who's looking? 



Thanks for the help. I'm on to the next pair.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful job Callie! I bet they will be very warm. And depending on what they are knit from they will full a bit with wear which will make them a bit warmer too.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

They came out beautifully!
Love the pattern...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you. They are 100% wool.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Love these, Callieslamb! Very nice! And so inspirational!


----------

